# 1932 Stutz DV-32 Convertible Victoria



## TheoGraphics (Jan 15, 2016)

Here's a different one for y'all! 1932 Stutz DV-32 Convertible Victoria. It was restored about 4-5 years ago and is flawless. More shots on *the blog* if you're interested!

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 16, 2016)

Wow I just stared at these photos for 20 minutes.
I think they're fantastic.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2016)

Agreed...fantastic automobile images. I just LOVE these! I rated this post *Winner*.


----------



## pip_dog (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm drooling........
#1 is my favorite but they're all suberb.


----------

